# School in a 20 gallon?



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Currently I am setting up a standard 20 gallon and I'm in the process of picking out future inhabitants. I was hoping to get some sort of schooling fish but I know that in small aquariums, schooling behavior is not often exhibited. 

What type of fish should I get for mo 20 if optimal schooling behavior is of priorty?


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

get some of the smaller rasboras if you can.

less picky then neons, and potentially much prettier too!


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Adragontattoo's right, I have some Harlequin Rasbora's in a 6 gallon and they school pretty well without any bigger fish. I also recommend Rummy Nose Tetras.

I think the biggest factor in schooling behavior is having a reason to school. That reason is generally a larger, but peaceful fish, like a discus, angelfish, or betta. I've had all 3 and their presence alone is often enough to coax out that behavior.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

In a 20 gallon tank I'd go with some really small fish as you can then stock more and they will make the tank look bigger. I'm thinking of stocking Lampeyes and Psuedomugil rainbows in my new 180 litre tank to help make it look bigger! So I'd agree with Adragontattoo's suggestion of dwarf danionins/rasboras, or the kinds I'm thinking of would work too as would tiny tetras like Ember tetras.

Then you're slightly larger fish to agitate the shoal could also be something smaller, maybe a dwarf cichlid, or a pair to chase them every so often?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have some rosy tetras and blood fin tetras in my 20 gallon and they have been schooling fairly consistently. Next time I head to austin, I am going to get a few more since i only have 4 rosys and 5 blood fins


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been watching videos of schooling fish in larger aquariums and I hope to be able to achieve something similar with mine. I think I will go with either rummy nose tetras or some kind of rasboras. Do you really think discus or angelfish are a possibillity in a tank this size?


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't had any experience but from what I've heard/researched, 20 gallons would be way too small for that.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too which is why I asked. I wouldn't want any small fish to get eaten either. Maybe when I get a bigger tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Smaller 'large fish' for a 20 might be a Betta, Dwarf Gourami, or as suggested above some of the smallest Cichlids like Rams or Apistos.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Diana K said:


> Smaller 'large fish' for a 20 might be a Betta, Dwarf Gourami, or as suggested above some of the smallest Cichlids like Rams or Apistos.


I'd love to get one of those copper/gold bettas because they are simply stunning! I'd also settle for a pair of apistogramma borelli. I've never had apistos before but I've always been attracted to them.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I have cardinal, rummy nose, and black neons in a 120gal 5ft long planted tank with discus and one angel, and they always school. but the rummy nose school the most. In my 60P=18gal I have 10 micro rasbora and they don't school. forgot to mention that I have a school of 5 galaxy rasboras in the 120gal and they generally are not a schooling fish but mine do. maybe b/c of the discus swimming above them.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

My micros will school together if I walk by the tank and spook them, otherwise they are off in groups of 3-4 all over the 15H that I have them in.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you think some corydoras would get the fish to school? I was thinking that I could have a group of 6 small corydoras and 10 or so rasboras. Can't really think of anything else to put in there. Don't think there is much room left anyways. How about a few male endlers?


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a 20L with 8 Harlequin Rasboras and they school pretty well. Only time they don't is during a feeding.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

XRTech said:


> I have a 20L with 8 Harlequin Rasboras and they school pretty well. Only time they don't is during a feeding.


I love 20L tanks. I think the fish would have a slightly better chance to school simply because there would be more of a distance to swim. Corys would also have more room to roam.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

XRTech said:


> I have a 20L with 8 Harlequin Rasboras and they school pretty well. Only time they don't is during a feeding.


Do you have any other fish in there with them?


----------

